
Google Explores +1 Button To Influence Search Results | TekGoblin - darkduck
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/08/29/google-explores-1-button-to-influence-search-results/
======
jbhelms
There are already companies out there selling +1s. Google has done well with
its ability to spot people cheating on page rank, hopefully they will be able
to spot fake +1s

~~~
darkduck
Maybe, but it will take some time...

